# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) مساعدة :  wifi لايعمل / LG GT505

## IBra7

wifi لايعمل / LG GT505 
ارجوكم ساعدوني جربت كل الاعدادات ولم يعمل 
ما الحل ,,؟؟

----------

